# BBC Proms 2013



## Guest

The programme for this year's Proms has been launched.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms

The complete Ring Cycle, with Daniel Barenboim conducting is the one of the highlights.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Exciting programme this year. Especially if you're a fan of Wagner. 
Tristan und Isolde, Tannhauser and Parsifal, as well as the Ring. I love Wagner but I think I would struggle to *stand* through four hours of non staged/non surtitled opera performance.
Might try for seating tickets for a couple of them.


----------



## Oliver

I nearly screamed when I saw all the Wagner. Definitely going, nothing will stop me.


----------



## Cavaradossi

MacLeod said:


> The complete Ring Cycle, with Daniel Barenboim conducting is the one of the highlights.


You lucky so-and-so's!!


----------



## Vaneyes

GeneralOJB said:


> I nearly screamed when I saw all the Wagner. Definitely going, nothing will stop me.


I'd scream, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

#24 -* Arnold*: English Dances; Concerto for two pianos (three hands).

#8 - *Britten*: Sinfonia da Requiem; Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge (Proms Sat. Matinee 3).

#63 - *Bruckner*: No. 7; #69, No. 4.

#50 -* Feldman*: Coptic Light.

#41 - *Gubaidulina*: The Rider on the White Horse.

#26 - *Henze*: Barcarola.

#8 - *Lutoslawski*: Cello Concerto; #32, Symphonic Variations; #55, Concerto for Orchestra; Proms Chamber Music 1, Partita.

#5 -* Mahler*: No. 5; #35, No. 2.

#50 - *Rzewski*: Piano Concerto.

#9 - *Szymanowski*: Sym. 3; #68, VC 1.

#40 - *Varese*: Ionisation.

Proms Sat. Matinee 5 - *Walton*: Sonata for Strings.


----------



## Schubussy

Monday 15 July
1.00pm – c. 2.00pm 
Cadogan Hall
Chamber music & Saturday matinees

Ravel
Violin Sonata (17 mins)
Mozart
Violin Sonata in G major, K379 (20 mins)
Lutosławski
Partita (15 mins)
Vilde Frang violin
Michail Lifits piano, Proms debut artist


Friday 23 August
7.30pm – c. 10.05pm 
Royal Albert Hall
Piano and organ

Lutosławski
Concerto for Orchestra (30 mins)
Shostakovich
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major (19 mins)
INTERVAL
Panufnik
Tragic Overture (9 mins)
Panufnik
Lullaby (8 mins)
Shostakovich
Symphony No. 6 in B minor (35 mins)

These got my eye. Never been to a proms before but as I'm living in London now I don't really have any excuse...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Schubussy said:


> Lutosławski
> Concerto for Orchestra (30 mins)
> Shostakovich
> Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major (19 mins)
> INTERVAL
> Panufnik
> Tragic Overture (9 mins)
> Panufnik
> Lullaby (8 mins)
> Shostakovich
> Symphony No. 6 in B minor (35 mins)
> 
> These got my eye. Never been to a proms before but as I'm living in London now I don't really have any excuse...


Yeah, Shostakovich's 6th isn't performed enough! Who is the conductor and orchestra for this program?


----------



## Oliver

Hm.. Gotterdammerung or Tristan? This is hard. How do I decide? I doubt my parents will take me to London twice!


----------



## Bix

Neo Romanza said:


> Yeah, Shostakovich's 6th isn't performed enough! Who is the conductor and orchestra for this program?


Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra / Antoni Wit conductor


----------



## Celloman

The time of year that I wish I was British...


----------



## Bix

Celloman said:


> The time of year that I wish I was British...


 the cheek of it


----------



## Jobis

Anyone else have tickets for Tristan? I'm incredibly hyped.


----------



## Bix

Well the first half of first night was good, now for 450 singers to knock me ooooot.


----------



## Bix

Sally Matthews did not impress in the Sea Symphony but the rest was blummin fantastic.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I only caught some of the _Sea Symphony_, which was a shame. This is where iPlayer comes in so handy!

I've been to a decent number of concerts at Southbank and the Barbican in the past few years, but I've never been to the Proms. I perhaps need to set this straight.


----------



## Bix

Skilmarilion said:


> I only caught some of the _Sea Symphony_, which was a shame. This is where iPlayer comes in so handy!
> 
> I've been to a decent number of concerts at Southbank and the Barbican in the past few years, but I've never been to the Proms. I perhaps need to set this straight.


It's a good experience. I love the Barbican, so intimate.

I only saw the Lutosłowski (which was brilliant) and the symphony - so I too will catch the rest on iPlayer.


----------



## Guest

Almost all of last night's programme was new to me - though I recognised the Britten, and rather liked it. The Julian Anderson (never heard of him, but willing to try) sounded like someone trying very hard to write something 'modern'. Hough's piano playing seemed impressive (what do I know, I only got Initial Grade) but such awful pieces: the more I hear of Rachmaninoff, the less I like.

Ah well, never mind, perhaps I'll enjoy some real music tonight...

...The Doctor Who Prom!!!


----------



## MagneticGhost

I came in halfway through the Rachmaninov (never my favourite piece of his). I enjoyed the Lutoslawski but probably wouldn't need to hear it again. I think I've just heard that Paganini theme one too many times.
The Sea Symphony was sublime of course. It's not very often as my years advance that something can make my spine tingle. Especially not a piece I know as well as the VW - But when the choir sang "O Thou Transcendent" I shivered it was so wonderful.
Great massed forces. I just wish I could have been there. But we spent all of our spare money this year buying a puppy called Schubert.


----------



## Guest

There's something about VW that I can't get on with...can't put my finger on it, though I quite like the Sinfonia Antarctica (though perhaps that has more to do with the splendid film!)! And recitative leaves me cold. I wanted to hear what the orchestra were doing but the 'singing' got in the way.


----------



## Bix

MacLeod said:


> Almost all of last night's programme was new to me - though I recognised the Britten, and rather liked it. The Julian Anderson (never heard of him, but willing to try) sounded like someone trying very hard to write something 'modern'. Hough's piano playing seemed impressive (what do I know, I only got Initial Grade) but such awful pieces: the more I hear of Rachmaninoff, the less I like.
> 
> Ah well, never mind, perhaps I'll enjoy some real music tonight...
> 
> ...The Doctor Who Prom!!!


The Dr Who one is great for the younguns, it introduces them to classical music, well it did so effectively for two of my nieces.


----------



## Bix

MagneticGhost said:


> But we spent all of our spare money this year buying a puppy called Schubert.


Awwww, what a great name


----------



## Guest

Bix said:


> The Dr Who one is great for the younguns, it introduces them to classical music, well it did so effectively for two of my nieces.


I wouldn't mind, but I'm not a fan of the Murray Gold variation, and I'm not sure who they've worked The Girl With The Flaxen Hair into the programme. Much as I liked Matt Smith, the writing of Dr Who became ever more convoluted and breathless...

...but if it helps children find their way into classical, I'm all for it.


----------



## Bix

MacLeod said:


> There's something about VW that I can't get on with...can't put my finger on it, though I quite like the Sinfonia Antarctica (though perhaps that has more to do with the splendid film!)! And recitative leaves me cold. I wanted to hear what the orchestra were doing but the 'singing' got in the way.


To me the choir singing really does it for this symphony, I'm not fond of the solos.

And further to that, singing in a massed choir is an amazing experience, so is doing the solos, but if I was asked to sing those solos I would probably decline.


----------



## Bix

MacLeod said:


> I wouldn't mind, but I'm not a fan of the Murray Gold variation, and I'm not sure who they've worked The Girl With The Flaxen Hair into the programme. Much as I liked Matt Smith, the writing of Dr Who became ever more convoluted and breathless...
> 
> ...but if it helps children find their way into classical, I'm all for it.


I agree, the writing has got so trite that I almost stopped halfway through the last series.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Bix said:


> To me the choir singing really does it for this symphony, I'm not fond of the solos.
> 
> And further to that, singing in a massed choir is an amazing experience, so is doing the solos, but if I was asked to sing those solos I would probably decline.


Today a rude brief recitative....
One of the best bits. Great when it's sung as a solo and then gloriously triumphant when sung by the whole choir.


----------



## Guest

Bix said:


> To me the choir singing really does it for this symphony, I'm not fond of the solos.
> 
> And further to that, singing in a massed choir is an amazing experience, so is doing the solos, but if I was asked to sing those solos I would probably decline.


I've not sung in earnest in a choir since I was in school - I thoroughly enjoyed it, and I've no doubt that joining in a massed choir would be quite an amazing experience. I'm just not a joiner.


----------



## Skilmarilion

The good thing is, I think BBC4 will show a prom on Thurs, Fri and Sun evenings, starting with the Bamberg SO performing Mahler's 5 next week.


----------



## MagneticGhost

The full Proms on TV guide can be found here.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2013/categories/proms-on-tv


----------



## Skilmarilion

MagneticGhost said:


> The full Proms on TV guide can be found here.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2013/categories/proms-on-tv


Seems like I'll be recording a fair few of these! With Proms 5, 6 and 13 there are some real gems right from the start.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Does anyone remember that youngish floppy-haired geezer with the bow tie and glasses during the 70s and 80s who always used to stand at the front especially on the last night and conduct? He used to be there every year but I haven't spotted him for ages.


----------



## MagneticGhost

elgars ghost said:


> Does anyone remember that youngish floppy-haired geezer with the bow tie and glasses during the 70s and 80s who always used to stand at the front especially on the last night and conduct? He used to be there every year but I haven't spotted him for ages.


There used to be a few of them. Certainly when I went to Last Night in 97 there were 3-4. I spoke to one of them. He was a nice chap, a touch eccentric, with Eastern European / German girlfriend. 
I've noticed the lack of 'air' conductors for a few years now.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Bix said:


> The Dr Who one is great for the younguns, it introduces them to classical music, well it did so effectively for two of my nieces.


A Dr. Who prom seemed slightly bizarre to me too, but that's a huge positive.


----------



## playpiano

imagine acually playing in an orchetra that performs at the proms!  my dream


----------



## PetrB

Ahem: Frederic Rzewski, composer and pianist performing the debut of his piano concerto.... just having that is a sort of coup


----------



## julianoq

Anyone knows a way to watch it from outside UK? I am a subscriber of international BBC HD on my cable, but they are not transmitting it.


----------



## moody

elgars ghost said:


> Does anyone remember that youngish floppy-haired geezer with the bow tie and glasses during the 70s and 80s who always used to stand at the front especially on the last night and conduct? He used to be there every year but I haven't spotted him for ages.


Well,now he's not young and he's bald.


----------



## elgar's ghost

moody said:


> Well,now he's not young and he's bald.


And now he might be wearing contact lenses, of course...


----------



## quack

PetrB said:


> Ahem: Frederic Rzewski, composer and pianist performing the debut of his piano concerto.... just having that is a sort of coup


Definitely one to look forward too, here's some of the other new works this year:

Charlotte Seither - Language of Leaving
Param Vir - Cave of Luminous Mind
Harrison Birtwistle - The Moth Requiem
Nishat Khan - Sitar Concerto
Sofia Gubaidulina - The Rider on the White Horse
Peter Eötvös - DoReMi
Naresh Sohal - The Cosmic Dance
Edward Cowie - Earth Music 1 - The Great Barrier Reef
Colin Matthews - Turning Point
Philip Glass - Tenth Symphony
Thomas Adès - Totentanz


----------



## Bix

julianoq said:


> Anyone knows a way to watch it from outside UK? I am a subscriber of international BBC HD on my cable, but they are not transmitting it.


Really sorry, I can't think of anyway to do it. Some bbc things are hard to get hold of because UK residents pay for it through license fees


----------



## julianoq

Bix said:


> Really sorry, I can't think of anyway to do it. Some bbc things are hard to get hold of because UK residents pay for it through license fees


Well ok, this week they showed the proms 2007, so I just have to wait 6 years..


----------



## Bix

Shall I listen to the ring cycle on the proms this year or not - I've never listened to them as of yet. Am I ready.


----------



## moody

Bix said:


> Really sorry, I can't think of anyway to do it. Some bbc things are hard to get hold of because UK residents pay for it through license fees


Yes,but the BBC sells their programmes to make money---look at Dr.Who.


----------



## Crudblud

We barely see any Proms concerts on TV anyway, most of it's on radio only, I did contact Roger Wright about this gross stupidity, but he merely did some hand waving and PR posturing which culminated in a wishy washy and ultimately unsatisfactory response.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Crudblud said:


> We barely see any Proms concerts on TV anyway, most of it's on radio only, I did contact Roger Wright about this gross stupidity, but he merely did some hand waving and PR posturing which culminated in a wishy washy and ultimately unsatisfactory response.


I see no reason why they can't all be televised. Surely it's easier to leave the equipment in place. What was especially unforgivable was the omission from the tv schedules of the Havergal Brian Gothic last year with performers in excess of a thousand of a piece that hadn't been performed for almost 30 years

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...rians-Gothic-Symphony-Albert-Hall-review.html


----------



## Yardrax

Some stuff from the Proms gets put up on Youtube. I think you can find the complete Beethoven cycle that Barenboim did last year. Apart from that I have no idea.

EDIT: Listened to the apparently HIP Stravinsky on Radio 3. Couldn't really hear the difference between it and modern performances.


----------



## Crudblud

MagneticGhost said:


> I see no reason why they can't all be televised. Surely it's easier to leave the equipment in place. What was especially unforgivable was the omission from the tv schedules of the Havergal Brian Gothic last year with performers in excess of a thousand of a piece that hadn't been performed for almost 30 years
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...rians-Gothic-Symphony-Albert-Hall-review.html


Wright's response to me was centred on the notion of "giving viewers a choice." I responded by saying that they were offering viewers less choice (unless by "choice" he meant they could choose to travel to London, book a hotel room and take a chance on the standing tickets) and now that the BBC has a fully fledged on demand/interactive service that would allow programmes to be shown without interrupting regular scheduling there should be no issue offering recorded/live streaming versions to all, but he never replied, so I guess that's that unless someone with real influence in the BBC raises a fuss about it.

I could probably rework that sentence to read more easily but never mind.


----------



## Celloman

I wanna go there so bad.


----------



## moody

The annoying thing is that they are the BBC Proms. No they'd rather show rubbish sit coms and dreadful reality crap not to mention the same films week after week.


----------



## Vaneyes

It's time for my every-five-years-or-so rant, "The world needs/wants/demands a *Classical Music Network* (CMN) cable/satellite TV channel, preferably CMN 1, 2, 3, encompassing recordings, concerts, opera, discussion, reviews, etc., etc." :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Saw the First Night. Thought Hough's Rachmaninov a bit bloodless I must say.


----------



## Crudblud

Vaneyes said:


> It's time for my every-five-years-or-so rant, "The world needs/wants/demands a *Classical Music Network* (CMN) cable/satellite TV channel, preferably CMN 1, 2, 3, encompassing recordings, concerts, opera, discussion, reviews, etc., etc." :tiphat:


The closest we have is SkyArts 2, although the concerts are more like the "main feature," there's a lot of non-music programming including this awful show in which a man walks around an art gallery with a stern expression and tells you how much he knows about Caravaggio and Rembrandt.


----------



## techniquest

> I see no reason why they can't all be televised. Surely it's easier to leave the equipment in place. What was especially unforgivable was the omission from the tv schedules of the Havergal Brian Gothic last year with performers in excess of a thousand of a piece that hadn't been performed for almost 30 years


Hear hear! How the Gothic was not televised is beyond me. I think one of the problems - and I don't mean to offend - is the ongoing dumbing down process; they'll probably compare who's heard of Havergal Brian against who's heard of Dr Who, Hollywood show tunes or whatever. This year I'm especially disappointed that they're not televising 'The Ring' cycle or Proms 35 and 55.
However I have been pleased that the BBC will _always_ show the youth orchestras concerts and usually the programming for these has been excellent (I remember a fantastic Shostakovich 7 back in 1991 or 92).


----------



## Guest

Taking the plunge, recorded last night's Mahler - 5th symphony - off the radio on my Sky Box - only to find that it is being transmitted on BBC4 this Thursday.

I've not heard the Mahler before, although I knew the adagietto from _Death in Venice_. I didn't realise that the opening fanfare was used as the theme for _Fall of Eagles_! Thus far, it's proving quite engaging, but struggling to listen to it in peace: I think we've got rid of most of our moving boxes, but my wife pops in helpfully asking, "Which picture could go in this space?"


----------



## Skilmarilion

Crudblud said:


> The closest we have is SkyArts 2, although the concerts are more like the "main feature," there's a lot of non-music programming including this awful show in which a man walks around an art gallery with a stern expression and tells you how much he knows about Caravaggio and Rembrandt.


I always thought having access to Sky Arts 2's music-programming is pretty fantastic. They show a good variety of performances and concerts which I always try to record. I think in the last couple of months they've gone through complete Beethoven, Mahler and Tchaikovsky cycles. The documentaries are often not so stellar, but they're okay I guess.

The only downside is how often they show Andre Rieu. If I'm not mistaken, around April time they switched to a 24-hour "Sky Arts Rieu" channel. Thank goodness it was only for two weeks.


----------



## ShaunRoche

MagneticGhost said:


> There used to be a few of them. Certainly when I went to Last Night in 97 there were 3-4. I spoke to one of them. He was a nice chap, a touch eccentric, with Eastern European / German girlfriend.
> I've noticed the lack of 'air' conductors for a few years now.


I was under the impression that particular chap was kindly asked to desist in the strongest terms as he was irritating the orchestra...it was on a Last Night I belive?


----------



## ShaunRoche

MacLeod said:


> There's something about VW that I can't get on with...can't put my finger on it, though I quite like the Sinfonia Antarctica (though perhaps that has more to do with the splendid film!)! And recitative leaves me cold. I wanted to hear what the orchestra were doing but the 'singing' got in the way.


Extraordinary!

It never fails to surprise me how people's opinions can differ so much! 

I personally adore the Rachmaninov and the Sea Symphony is one of my all time favourites and stand out pieces of the early 20th Century. The choir is just the icing on the cake for me...very, very moving! But then I love all manner of large scale Choral works...ever heard George Lloyd's Litany or Symphonic Mass? Immense.

It would appear that I am something of a Musical Luddite in as much as I detested the first new piece.....just a waste of time, money and effort for me...not averse to modernism...but I do at least like something resembling a tune and something that conforms to the rules of Harmony as I know it!

Additionally, I wept at Roderick Williams' singing and none more so than at 'O Soul thou Pleasest me'.....he was obviously was enjoying himself and that lit the words and music up for me! Getting goose bumps just writing about it now!

Viva la difference!


----------



## Crudblud

ShaunRoche said:


> It would appear that I am something of a Musical Luddite in as much as I detested the first new piece.....just a waste of time, money and effort for me...not averse to modernism...but I do at least like something resembling a tune and something that conforms to the rules of Harmony as I know it!


Well, I don't believe in rules as far as music is concerned, but I do believe in blandness, and that Julian Anderson piece was just bland to my ears.


----------



## ShaunRoche

Crudblud said:


> Well, I don't believe in rules as far as music is concerned, but I do believe in blandness, and that Julian Anderson piece was just bland to my ears.


Bland!

I suspect you are being very polite!

In my experience, those types of pieces, I hesitate to call it music, are very satisfying to play, but give very little to the listener.


----------



## Vaneyes

Nothing much in America. Some opera, occasional NYPO, on PBS. A&E and Bravo! are two tragic figures in cable cultural programming.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Could anyone give some advice on promming? It will be my first time, how early should I arrive to queue?


----------



## elgar's ghost

ShaunRoche said:


> ....very satisfying to play, but give very little to the listener.


Sounds like the aural equivalent of watching a polo match.


----------



## Bix

emiellucifuge said:


> Could anyone give some advice on promming? It will be my first time, how early should I arrive to queue?


If your in the middle standing get there very early, lol. But if you've booked tickets just get there 30 mins before, we usually go in for a coffee beforehand.

There is some good advice here http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/features/how-to-prom but I would add half an hour or more to the time.

What you thinking of getting in to hear?


----------



## emiellucifuge

So approximately 3 hours before the concert starts?

Well I'm planning to take some friends so i have to fit their schedules, I'm hoping for Tannhauser though. Unfortunately I'm abroad now so can't see all the other Wagner performances


----------



## MagneticGhost

Did anyone catch the Ades - Totenanz premiere on wednesday night.
I'm looking forward to seeing it on the telly - (28th July BBC4). Just wondered if anyone listened on the radio, or went and have any thoughts.


----------



## elgar's ghost

MagneticGhost said:


> Did anyone catch the Ades - Totenanz premiere on wednesday night.
> I'm looking forward to seeing it on the telly - (28th July BBC4). Just wondered if anyone listened on the radio, or went and have any thoughts.


Blast! Missed it! One of the things I was looking forward to. Two questions: who wrote the text and was Ades conducting?


----------



## Yardrax

Word to the wise. You can find the links to listen to already broadcast proms by going back on the BBC Proms website to the concert you want and looking under the 'Listen Again' text box.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/b036vvk0


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yardrax said:


> Word to the wise. You can find the links to listen to already broadcast proms by going back on the BBC Proms website to the concert you want and looking under the 'Listen Again' text box.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/b036vvk0


Nice one, Yardrax - I'd forgotten about that facility.


----------



## Celloman

What is this I hear about the red button? They always mention this button in BBC broadcasts of the Proms, and I always wonder what they're talking about. It's supposed to give you info about the performers/music, I think. Do these red buttons come on TV remote controls, or what? I'm a little confused.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Celloman said:


> What is this I hear about the red button? They always mention this button in BBC broadcasts of the Proms, and I always wonder what they're talking about. It's supposed to give you info about the performers/music, I think. Do these red buttons come on TV remote controls, or what? I'm a little confused.


Yes, the actual red button is on any UK digital TV remote - although the Red Button Service is usually for text info like news, weather, sport scores etc any actual BBC programme which provides extra info usually shows a 'red button' prompt in the top right hand corner of the screen - i.e right now the Open Golf leaderboard can be viewed via the red button while an inset screen still shows the live action. I'm assuming this is only for UK BBC viewers, though - I wouldn't know if other countries have alternatives of their own.


----------



## playpiano

omg im watching the proms now & the pianist is blind, its actually amazing, admire people like that so much


----------



## Bix

MagneticGhost said:


> Did anyone catch the Ades - Totenanz premiere on wednesday night.
> I'm looking forward to seeing it on the telly - (28th July BBC4). Just wondered if anyone listened on the radio, or went and have any thoughts.


I'm waiting to watch that on tefolision


----------



## Bix

playpiano said:


> omg im watching the proms now & the pianist is blind, its actually amazing, admire people like that so much


His name is Nobuyuki Tsujii.


----------



## Skilmarilion

playpiano said:


> omg im watching the proms now & the pianist is blind, its actually amazing, admire people like that so much


I knew Rach 2 and Nielsen 4 was on so I recorded this, but hadn't seen who's playing. That's truly amazing. Will play it later tonight!


----------



## Op.123

I thought the Schumann concerto was going to be on today. What?


----------



## DavidA

Burroughs said:


> I thought the Schumann concerto was going to be on today. What?


Schumann broadcast tonight. 18 year-old Canadian with Pappano. Astounding performance!


----------



## Bix

Burroughs said:


> I thought the Schumann concerto was going to be on today. What?


It was on the radio and in reality at the hall but the televised ones are recorded and played. Today's televised was from this Tuesday. Today's actual prom with Schumann's PC will be televised on the 25th.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Burroughs said:


> I thought the Schumann concerto was going to be on today. What?


BBC4 shows three selected proms each week on Thurs, Fri and Sun nights. They are not live broadcasts.

They will show the prom with the Schumann concerto on the 25th.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/whats-on/2013/categories/proms-on-tv


----------



## Skilmarilion

Bix said:


> It was on the radio and in reality at the hall but the televised ones are recorded and played. Today's televised was from this Tuesday. Today's actual prom with Schumann's PC will be televised on the 25th.


Ahh, you beat me to it!


----------



## Celloman

elgars ghost said:


> Yes, the actual red button is on any UK digital TV remote - although the Red Button Service is usually for text info like news, weather, sport scores etc any actual BBC programme which provides extra info usually shows a 'red button' prompt in the top right hand corner of the screen - i.e right now the Open Golf leaderboard can be viewed via the red button while an inset screen still shows the live action. I'm assuming this is only for UK BBC viewers, though - I wouldn't know if other countries have alternatives of their own.


Interesting! I didn't know that. Here in the States, we have no red buttons as far as I'm aware of. Except for the big red Easy button, but that's different...:lol:


----------



## Op.123

Bix said:


> It was on the radio and in reality at the hall but the televised ones are recorded and played. Today's televised was from this Tuesday. Today's actual prom with Schumann's PC will be televised on the 25th.


Yay!! Already on record.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I finally saw Tsujii perform the Rachmaninov 2nd PC -- simply miraculous. So beautifully played. 

Currently enjoying going back through the Mahler 5 prom with Jonathan Nott and the Bamberg.


----------



## Op.123

Jan Liesecki played the Schumann really well.


----------



## Bix

Burroughs said:


> Jan Liesecki played the Schumann really well.


He did, but after his Chopin I get the feeling that he is the sort of pianist who likes to perform without orchestra, there was just something more about him.


----------



## Op.123

Bix said:


> He did, but after his Chopin I get the feeling that he is the sort of pianist who likes to perform without orchestra, there was just something more about him.


Well, I say he played it well but now thinking about it I didn't really enjoy at all.


----------



## Bix

Burroughs said:


> Well, I say he played it well but now thinking about it I didn't really enjoy at all.


He didn't have the right spirit, but he is technically good, he will develop his own level of vivacity we hope.


----------



## Bix

The Rachmaninov Symphony 2 was amazing, the themes, at one point I was away with the nibble pibllies.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Burroughs said:


> Jan Liesecki played the Schumann really well.


I thought so too, what a talent. Some of the orchestral dynamics and expression seemed off to me though, particularly the sweeping melody towards the middle of the finale.


----------



## Crudblud

They did something really cheap with the Lachenmann/Mahler concert, they cut the Lachenmann out of the televised version! The piece consists of strange noises that makes you wonder "how did they get that sound out of that instrument?" and you can't even see what the musicians are doing. Brilliant move, BBC, really just brilliant.

I know they aren't televising the Zappa/Nancarrow concert on the 31st, which is a great shame since the Zappa piece features a heavily augmented instrumentation that would be great to see up close and personal.


----------



## DavidA

Just seeing the TV recording of National Youth Orchestra. What a ghastly uniform they dressed the kids up in!

I thought Joshua Bell was going to melt! Performance OK.


----------



## moody

Bix said:


> He didn't have the right spirit, but he is technically good, he will develop his own level of vivacity we hope.


I thought he was a bore.


----------



## Bix

DavidA said:


> Just seeing the TV recording of National Youth Orchestra. What a ghastly uniform they dressed the kids up in!
> 
> I thought Joshua Bell was going to melt! Performance OK.


Looking at the time of your post this didn't include a comment of the Shostakovich, what did you think. I thought it was quite good, I'm impressed for a newly formed youth orchestra.


----------



## Jobis

Seeing tristan in an hour and a half.


----------



## DavidA

Didn't think much of Katie Durham's programme highlighting the week. Everyone pretty predictable. Baremboim incomprehensible on Wagner. Got himself in knots trying to justify himself as a Jew conducting the music of a bigoted anti-Semite. Why doesn't he just say he loves the music and be hanged with the unpleasant little man who composed it?


----------



## Skilmarilion

DavidA said:


> Didn't think much of Katie Durham's programme highlighting the week. Everyone pretty predictable. Baremboim incomprehensible on Wagner. Got himself in knots trying to justify himself as a Jew conducting the music of a bigoted anti-Semite. Why doesn't he just say he loves the music and be hanged with the unpleasant little man who composed it?


Fair enough, but isn't Katie quite the sight for sore eyes?!


----------



## DavidA

Skilmarilion said:


> Fair enough, but isn't Katie quite the sight for sore eyes?!


Not really. Her mouth keeps turning to one side when she speaks.


----------



## Bix

This Falla is extraño, well the dancing bit anyway.


----------



## DavidA

I've got the Proms on to hear the Rach 3 but there is some drivel on about Scottish poets. Have the timings gone astray?


----------



## Bix

DavidA said:


> I've got the Proms on to hear the Rach 3 but there is some drivel on about Scottish poets. Have the timings gone astray?


It's on radio three now. 90-93fm


----------



## DavidA

Finally heard Lugansky playing Rach 3 - fantastic performance. Apparently he learned the work in three and a half DAYS!!


----------



## Bix

DavidA said:


> Finally heard Lugansky playing Rach 3 - fantastic performance. Apparently he learned the work in three and a half DAYS!!


He was very very good, excited about the Tchaikovsky 5.

Lugansky is my favourite interpreter of the Rachmaninov Études-Tableaux


----------



## Guest

As a result of watching Proms concerts (televised, not live, alas) I've just purchased CDs of Nielsen's 4th Symphony (LSO/Davis) and Shostakovich's 10th (Liverpool Phil/Petrenko).

What has anyone else gone out and bought as a result of hearing something for the first time this year?


----------



## Bix

MacLeod said:


> As a result of watching Proms concerts (televised, not live, alas) I've just purchased CDs of Nielsen's 4th Symphony (LSO/Davis) and Shostakovich's 10th (Liverpool Phil/Petrenko).
> 
> What has anyone else gone out and bought as a result of hearing something for the first time this year?


The Liverpool Philharmonic Shostakovich cycle with Petrenko is utterly fantastic.

As a result of the Proms this year I have a list to purchase but am thinking on it.


----------



## Crudblud

I was impressed by the Aurora Orchestra's Zappa/Nancarrow/Glass concert. They did very well with some insanely difficult pieces. I hope this marks the beginning of more regular Zappa performances at the Proms, although I recognise that in all likelyhood this programming was just a token gesture to mark the 20th anniversary of his death, and indeed a great deal more attention was paid to the UK première of Philip Glass's Symphony No. 10 by the host on the evening. However, Zappa was top billing on the actual concert info despite having considerably less marquee value for the general public than Glass, so I am left to wonder.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> I was impressed by the Aurora Orchestra's Zappa/Nancarrow/Glass concert. They did very well with some insanely difficult pieces. I hope this marks the beginning of more regular Zappa performances at the Proms, although I recognise that in all likelyhood this programming was just a token gesture to mark the 20th anniversary of his death, and indeed a great deal more attention was paid to the UK première of Philip Glass's Symphony No. 10 by the host on the evening. However, Zappa was top billing on the actual concert info despite having considerably less marquee value for the general public than Glass, so I am left to wonder.


I must say I found the whole presentation of this prom deeply perplexing. Possibly, transmitted at 10.15pm, it was already getting beyond my bedtime, but the host got me so confused, I didn't know which piece I was listening to (I'd never heard any of them before) and the Nancarrow didn't seem too different from the Glass. Much was being made of the 'avant-gardeness' of the pieces which didn't seem to be that avant-garde.


----------



## Bix

The televised Shostakovich 11 was utterly brilliant. I did get a panic on during the second movement when I realised that I couldn't remember where I've put the tickets for a concert in Liverpool in September. I'm off to go and find them now 



Phew, found them


----------



## DavidA

I watched Hope playing Prokoviev - what a great work!


----------



## Crudblud

MacLeod said:


> I must say I found the whole presentation of this prom deeply perplexing. Possibly, transmitted at 10.15pm, it was already getting beyond my bedtime, but the host got me so confused, I didn't know which piece I was listening to (I'd never heard any of them before) and the Nancarrow didn't seem too different from the Glass. Much was being made of the 'avant-gardeness' of the pieces which didn't seem to be that avant-garde.


Oh yes, the host was dreadful, and he seemed only interested in talking about Philip Glass the entire time, even when he's talking about Nancarrow or Zappa he's trying to relate it to Philip Glass. Terribly annoying indeed, and I would have been confused too had I not already been familiar with those composers.


----------



## Bix

Uchida playing Beethoven 4th Piano Concerto with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra under Mariss Jansons was utterly brilliant. Uchida is so expressive and the Bach encore 'twas excellent.

What peeeeeeeeeeeeed me orf was the extra coughing during the diminished parts of the piano playing.

Now listening to the Berlioz symphony, excellently played so far but I just find the piece a little over the place.


----------



## Bix

The encore for the orchestra was the finale from Ligeti Concerto Romanesc - truly brilliant.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Bix said:


> Uchida playing Beethoven 4th Piano Concerto with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra under Mariss Jansons was utterly brilliant. Uchida is so expressive and the Bach encore 'twas excellent.


She really was. I loved hearing her talk about Beethoven and the art of performing at the top of the programme. Her idea of him 'being in hell and looking upward' really stuck with me.

Didn't have time for the Berlioz, but am looking forward to it!


----------



## Skilmarilion

DavidA said:


> Not really. Her mouth keeps turning to one side when she speaks.


Ouch! You should've seen her tonight.


----------



## DavidA

Good to hear The Planets the other night. What a great work!


----------



## techniquest

Re. Shostakovich 11 (BBC4); does Shostakovich specify 2 sizes of tam-tam in the score, or was this just a rather nice bonus?
Re. Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique (BBC4); I don't think I've seen (or heard) a better performance of this work - Jansons and his orchestra were on top form. By the way, I wonder what he was looking and laughing at just prior to the Ligeti encore?


----------



## Yardrax

Saw Gardiner conduct the Easter and Ascension oratorio's live and shook hands with the principle clarinettist of the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra who'd just gotten done with Mahler 2. A good evening all in all


----------



## Guest

Finally got to listen to the Petrenko/RLPO Shost 10 Sym - it's great, and annoyed the pets who complained loudly. I had to put on the adagio from Haydn's Sym 99 to calm them down!

I must say I'm struggling to keep up - haven't yet heard the Shost 11 Sym or the Sibelius or the Berlioz, and I'm no longer sure what I've actually got recorded!


----------



## MagneticGhost

As much as I enjoyed last nights televised prom. Beethoven 5 and the Blue Danube.
Did the BBC really need to choose this one to televise. 
We had the whole Beethoven symphony cycle televised last year.

Just pandering to the dumbed down popular masses.
There's so much on offer at the proms. It's such a shame the beeb, if they can't televise it all, at least try to keep things fresh and challenging.


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> As much as I enjoyed last nights televised prom. Beethoven 5 and the Blue Danube.
> Did the BBC really need to choose this one to televise.
> We had the whole Beethoven symphony cycle televised last year.
> 
> Just pandering to the dumbed down popular masses.
> There's so much on offer at the proms. It's such a shame the beeb, if they can't televise it all, at least try to keep things fresh and challenging.


A similar thought occurred - especially as it was the 5th - but I wouldn't say that Beethoven's 5th would be 'dumbed down' listening. Anyone relatively new to classical who listens beyond the first movement for the first time (or for the umpteenth for that matter) is in for a treat, aren't they?


----------



## MagneticGhost

MacLeod said:


> A similar thought occurred - especially as it was the 5th - but I wouldn't say that Beethoven's 5th would be 'dumbed down' listening. Anyone relatively new to classical who listens beyond the first movement for the first time (or for the umpteenth for that matter) is in for a treat, aren't they?


Yes, you're right. I never tire of the 5th no matter how many times I hear it. Perhaps I was over stating slightly. But I do wish they'd not pick the same pieces to televise. Be a bit bolder with their choices.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yardrax said:


> Saw Gardiner conduct the Easter and Ascension oratorio's live and shook hands with the principle clarinettist of the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra who'd just gotten done with Mahler 2. A good evening all in all


Excellent!

for the Bach I was lying down in front of the central camera platform. Bliss!


----------



## Yardrax

I note that they didn't feel the need to televise MacMillan's Violin Concerto which was on the original bill with the Strauss and Beethoven picks. Far be it from me to question the Beeb's attitude to modern music but between this and the earlier reported case of Lachenmann's exclusion it would appear someone has an agenda here.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Yardrax said:


> I note that they didn't feel the need to televise MacMillan's Violin Concerto which was on the original bill with the Strauss and Beethoven picks. Far be it from me to question the Beeb's attitude to modern music but between this and the earlier reported case of Lachenmann's exclusion it would appear someone has an agenda here.


I didn't know that. 
That makes my comment even more relevant.
Whatever happened to the Beebs remit to educate?


----------



## cjvinthechair

Some exciting 'new' music (for me, at least!) in the next few days; Birtwistle...Moth Requiem/Nishat Khan...Sitar Concerto/Gubaidulina...Rider on the White Horse. Shall see them all live.

Best music-fest in the world, perhaps particularly when educating those who think they've some idea of 'mainstream' repertoire.


----------



## Guest

Now listening to Jansons / Bavarian Radio Orchestra doing the Symphonie Fantastique - just the first movement so far...did anyone else see/hear this one, and is it my amateur ears, or does it sound a bit chaotic in places - like the strings are struggling to cope?


----------



## Bix

MacLeod said:


> Now listening to Jansons / Bavarian Radio Orchestra doing the Symphonie Fantastique - just the first movement so far...did anyone else see/hear this one, and is it my amateur ears, or does it sound a bit chaotic in places - like the strings are struggling to cope?


I did and I really didn't like it, I'm not fond of this symphony.

Dame Uchida playing the Beethoven was just brilliant though, did you hear it?


----------



## Guest

Bix said:


> Dame Uchida playing the Beethoven was just brilliant though, did you hear it?


I wanted to hear the Berlioz first, so skipped the Beethoven...will come back to it.


----------



## Guest

BTW, can anyone tell me what piece the BRO played as an encore after the Berlioz? My recording of the programme ended just as it started!


----------



## Bix

MacLeod said:


> BTW, can anyone tell me what piece the BRO played as an encore after the Berlioz? My recording of the programme ended just as it started!


It was Ligeti Symphony Romanesc, the final movement. Fab piece of music.


----------



## Guest

Thanks. I was having trouble identifying what sounded like Irish/Gypsy/Modern!


----------



## Garlic

Anyone see the German Requiem last night? It was my first time hearing it, what an amazing piece of music!


----------



## DavidA

Just seen John Elliot Gardiner conducting Bach Easter and Ascension oratorios. Stupendous singing from the choir. And what great music! A ritual cleansing of the atmosphere of the Albert Hall after all the Wagner!


----------



## Wood

Bix said:


> Sally Matthews did not impress in the Sea Symphony but the rest was blummin fantastic.


These new PVR things are great. Today I found 19 Proms concerts stored for me. They'll keep me going for months.

I've just seen the First Night, and it was wonderful. The Sea Symphony was of course the highlight. It was so much better than the muffled Boult version I have on a Naxos disc.

I do agree however about Sally Matthews. She seemed to be struggling get fully heard over the orchestra & various choirs, although how soloists manage it at all, God only knows.

It seemed like the conductor wasn't too happy with her either, as shown by the body language during the hugathon at the end of the concert.


----------



## Yardrax

Selection of modern music from the Proms for the interested:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01cmbzg


----------



## DavidA

Just seen the world's oldest teenager, Nigel Kennedy, playing his take on The Four Seasons. His fabulous violin playing, weird clothes (he's middle aged, for goodness sake), phoney working class accent and ill considered views on Israel (especially considering what's going on in Egypt, Syria et al) show that you can be highly talented as a musician and highly annoying at the same time.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I've taken my place in the queue for Parsifal. 4 hours to go but I have books, a cushions and food! And I'm third in line


----------



## DrKilroy

Has anyone seen Antoni Wit and Warsaw Philharmonic on last Friday?

Best regards, Dr


----------



## emiellucifuge

Extraordinarily I was handed a grand tier box ticket by a complete stranger for the Parsifal prom. Bliss....


----------



## Guest

Just catching up with some of the BBC TV concerts I'd recorded...

Extracts from Turnage's _Frieze _(the full work to come next Friday); Matthew's _A Vision of the Sea _(had to stop watching as my wife's gone to bed, but sounds promising...); Ades' _Totentanz _(not really engaging me)The whole of Matthew's _Turning Point_ - wonderful, dense, enigmatic. I've found this site where you can get a flac of this UK premiered piece http://5against4.com/2013/08/01/proms-2013-colin-matthews-turning-point-uk-premiere/

Has anyone else been enjoying this new music?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Can't say I'm a huge fan of the Last Night's line-up, but it will be a shame to see the season end for another year. The concerts on BBC4 have been great. 

I'm still going back over the Ravel and Shostakovich prom from last week. Yet another youth orchestra playing exquisitely.


----------



## Beethoven10

There's no denying Joyce DiDonato was a massive success last night! and she dedicated her Over the Rainbow to suffering LGBTQ people worldwide  and her dress.. and her trills.. amazing. 
Wasn't so sure about Nigel Kennedy, his Lark Ascending was nice and elegant, but the Czardas just seemed like he was showing off too much.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Well the last night was sensational I thought.
The soloists: Our Nige and Joyce Didonato were superb.
The highlight for me was Nigel Kennedy playing Monti's Czardas - what an entertainer and what a musician!


----------

